# G___y  vs  D__y



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

G___Y    VS    D__Y

Con la prima ci vediamo nei Weekend, con la Seconda ci vediamo solo in Settimana, perche nei weekend lavora.

Questo weekend però andrò via con la seconda in una splendida città del Sud-Italia... 
il problema è : cosa racconto alla prima ? che è già convinta di venire a trovarmi Venerdi sera ?
e che ogni volta che ci dobbiamo vedere fa su un delirio di messaggi telefonate ripicche e quant'altro ?

Posso cavarmela col dire che non ci sono ?
Questa è capace di venire fin sotto casa...

CONSIGLI per non farle incontrare ?


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Cioè, questo schemino è già da buttare?


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2018)

Vai tranquillo.
Se queste credono di avere a che fare
Con uno serio
Puoi dir loro qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Cioè, questo schemino è già da buttare?


sono cronologicamente le ultime due di 47 e 44 anni...



le altre sono antecedenti ed oramai #Rottamate


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vai tranquillo.
> Se queste credono di avere a che fare
> Con uno serio
> Puoi dir loro qualsiasi cosa.


In effetti la G è abbastanza credulona.....


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Dille che vai a fare il volontario per l'emergenza maltempo nel sud Italia per il weekend.


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> In effetti la G è abbastanza credulona.....


Immaginavo...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> G___Y    VS    D__Y
> 
> Con la prima ci vediamo nei Weekend, con la Seconda ci vediamo solo in Settimana, perche nei weekend lavora.
> 
> ...


MA tu non sei quello sincero e diretto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dille che vai a fare il volontario per l'emergenza maltempo nel sud Italia per il weekend.


In effetti andiamo a Palermo !!! eheheheheheh

questa si incazza lo so già....

poi non me la da più e debbo portarla fuori un weekend

potrei portarla a Palermo facendo il grande conoscitore della città


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> In effetti andiamo a Palermo !!! eheheheheheh
> 
> questa si incazza lo so già....
> 
> ...


Falle vedere il barocco, mi raccomando.


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> G___Y    VS    D__Y
> 
> Con la prima ci vediamo nei Weekend, con la Seconda ci vediamo solo in Settimana, perche nei weekend lavora.
> 
> ...


Io ho risolto uscendo con entrambe contemporaneamente. 
Zero stress e ti diverti molto.


----------



## Vera (6 Novembre 2018)

Non ho capito, perché dovresti raccontare una cazzata? Non erano rapporti aperti? Sta a vedere che ora fan pure le gelose


----------



## Vera (6 Novembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Io ho risolto uscendo con entrambe contemporaneamente.
> Zero stress e ti diverti molto.


Blue non avevo dubbi


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Cioè, questo schemino è già da buttare?


:rotfl: :rotfl: sto morendo :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> sono cronologicamente le ultime due di 47 e 44 anni...
> 
> 
> 
> le altre sono antecedenti ed oramai #Rottamate


ma fai Renzi di cognome ?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> In effetti la G è abbastanza credulona.....


solo G ? sicuro ?


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Io ho *risolto* uscendo con *entrambe* contemporaneamente.
> *Zero* stress e ti diverti molto.


(G - y)+(D - y) = 2x

Sì, può essere una soluzione.


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> MA tu non sei quello sincero e diretto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si, ma mentre alla D* posso ovviare ed evitare di specificare altre frequentazioni, anche se se le immagina.
Alla G* non posso di certo continuare a mentire... continua a fare domande troppo dirette !!!

:unhappy:


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Io ho risolto uscendo con entrambe contemporaneamente.
> Zero stress e ti diverti molto.


Seeeeeeeee ma ti immagini i musi lunghi ? 

e le discussioni post uscita ?

hai toccato di piu lei....
hai sorriso di piu a qualla stronza....
ti rendi conti che hai riso a qualla battuta del cazzo........

ahahahhaah


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ho capito, perché dovresti raccontare una cazzata? Non erano rapporti aperti? Sta a vedere che ora fan pure le gelose


Una NON sa della presenza dell'altra....

CAPISCI ?

sto evitando di rispondere alla fatidica domanda : 

MA TU TI SCOPI UN'ALTRA ???


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma fai Renzi di cognome ?


Una volta misi un annuncio su bachecaincontri scrivendo come oggetto "Rottamazione Amante..."

Ricordo solo che mi scrisse una INCAZZATA NERA per come mi ponevo con l'Amante

ahahahhahaahh
NON RISPOSI


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Una volta misi un annuncio su bachecaincontri scrivendo come oggetto "Rottamazione Amante..."
> 
> Ricordo solo che mi scrisse una INCAZZATA NERA per come mi ponevo con l'Amante
> 
> ...


paole' sei tremendo !!!:carneval:


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> paole' sei tremendo !!!:carneval:


ahahahhaah povera si sarà sentita presa in causa....

sarà stata sicuramente scaricata dall'amante !!!

:incazzato:
:incazzato:
:incazzato:


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Una NON sa della presenza dell'altra....
> 
> CAPISCI ?
> 
> ...


Davo per scontato che, non dico sapesse per certo,ma supponesse. Se, come dicevi nell'altro post, sei stato chiaro sul tipo di rapporto, a meno che non si illuda di poterti cambiare, sa di non avere l'esclusiva.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> G___Y    VS    D__Y
> 
> Con la prima ci vediamo nei Weekend, con la Seconda ci vediamo solo in Settimana, perche nei weekend lavora.
> 
> ...


Ma stai scherzando ?
Dopo che porti un’amante nel posto che hai descritto ultimamente, dopo che passi una serata come hai raccontato tu credi che si pone il problema della gelosia ?
Ma credi veramente che siano così ingenue ?
E poi .... perché sei convinto di essere così un buon amante ?
Questa storia del biberon ecc... 
Io dalla mia esperienza chi più si vanta meno vale.
P.S. trovo molto offensivo come parli delle tue amanti, ma se per voi va bene così...
Auguri e figli maschi !


----------



## Paolo78mi (8 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Davo per scontato che, non dico sapesse per certo,ma supponesse. Se, come dicevi nell'altro post, sei stato chiaro sul tipo di rapporto, a meno che non si illuda di poterti cambiare, sa di non avere l'esclusiva.


Tutte le DONNE che ho conosciuto ...la stragrande maggioranza di quelle che ci tenevano escludendo quelle di cui non gliene fregava una beneamata "m i enne ci acca i a" hanno avuto l'idea il sentore e la messa in opera di CAMBIARMI


----------



## Paolo78mi (8 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando ?
> Dopo che porti un’amante nel posto che hai descritto ultimamente, dopo che passi una serata come hai raccontato tu credi che si pone il problema della gelosia ?
> Ma credi veramente che siano così ingenue ?
> E poi .... perché sei convinto di essere così un buon amante ?
> ...


>>>Ma stai scherzando ?

No, non sto scherzando .. mi vedo con due donne a loro insaputa ... e quindi ? 
Che male c'è ? visto che qui siete o traditi o traditori ? 
io mi reputo Single, non sto mettendo le corna a nessuna... ho solo un paio di frequentazioni attive...
Io non ho dato l'anello a nessuna delle due. PUNTO
Appena allungano le antenne, ed annusano la presenza di una seconda, dico che sto uscendo con un'UOMO... 

e quindi si mettono l'anima in pace.


>>>Dopo che porti un’amante nel posto che hai descritto ultimamente, dopo che passi una serata come hai raccontato tu credi che si pone il problema della gelosia ?

Si, conosco la mia polla... si fà problemi se mi dovesse vedere ad essere interessato ad un'altra donna/uomo


>>>Ma credi veramente che siano così ingenue ?

Si, ne sono convinto al 100%, almeno la G... lo è !!! l'altra la D sta al gioco...


>>>E poi .... perché sei convinto di essere così un buon amante ?

Perche sono carino, pulito, simpatico, a modo, fantasioso, giocherellone, chiacchiero con tutti e riesco sempre a trovar il bicchiere mezzo pieno... eheheheheheh ah ... ed ho un EGO smisurato e credo di essere anche un po' NARCI


>>>Questa storia del biberon ecc... 

Questa storia del biberon, fa impazzire ogni donna... fidati... 
L'altra mattina a letto le ho chiesto se aveva già fatto colazione... 
(naturalmente la risposta sarebbe stata NO, perche ci eravamo appena svegliati)
e da li è partito il tutto... è un giochino a livello cerebrale !!!


>>>Io dalla mia esperienza chi più si vanta meno vale.

Ma non è un vantarsi il mio, è un pur parlè... Non sono più quello della foto, sono invecchiato ed ingrassato anch'io..
Pur parlè.


>>>P.S. trovo molto offensivo come parli delle tue amanti, ma se per voi va bene così...

Mah e perchè... alla fine è un dare/avere. Io sfrutto loro e loro sfruttano me. Dare moneta vedere cammello..
Poi logico un po' di tatto ci vuole sempre... Non ne parlo male, ma non ne sono innamorato.


----------



## Vera (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Tutte le DONNE che ho conosciuto ...la stragrande maggioranza di quelle che ci tenevano escludendo quelle di cui non gliene fregava una beneamata "m i enne ci acca i a" hanno avuto l'idea il sentore e la messa in opera di CAMBIARMI



E' la sindrome da crocerossina che frega.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> >>>Ma stai scherzando ?
> 
> No, non sto scherzando .. mi vedo con due donne a loro insaputa ... e quindi ?
> Che male c'è ? visto che qui siete o traditi o traditori ?
> ...


Dicevo “ stai scherzando?” riferendomi al fatto che dubito che loro possono essere gelose se le porti in una SPA da scambisti; a questo punto mi sembra inopportuno pretendere l’esclusivita. 
Non mi scandalizzo perché qualcuno esce con due persone insieme, non sono nata ieri . 
Ma se le hai portate in quel locale immaginavo che la paranoia della gelosia fosse superata.


----------



## Paolo78mi (8 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dicevo “ stai scherzando?” riferendomi al fatto che dubito che loro possono essere gelose se le porti in una SPA da scambisti; a questo punto mi sembra inopportuno pretendere l’esclusivita.
> Non mi scandalizzo perché qualcuno esce con due persone insieme, non sono nata ieri .
> Ma se le hai portate in quel locale immaginavo che la paranoia della gelosia fosse superata.


Eppure NO... entrambe pretendono massima FEDELTA 

ed io posso solo dire : 

SI SISIISISISSISISISGNORE !!!

:up:

(seeeeeeeeeeee credici)


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> G___Y    VS    D__Y
> 
> Con la prima ci vediamo nei Weekend, con la Seconda ci vediamo solo in Settimana, perche nei weekend lavora.
> 
> ...


fai come Aldo Baglio, se te la ritrovi sotto casa, tirale una testata e lasciala svenuta lì, quando poi si riprende le dici che è stato Putin


----------



## Paolo78mi (8 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> E' la sindrome da crocerossina che frega.


Sindrome che io immancabilmente STRONCO a priori....

Odio frasi tipiche del tipo : 

" ma io sono fragile ...." 
" stammi vicina...."
" tu non mi vuoi bene...."

o stanno li a farti gli occhi dolci e a guardarti ... oh... quanto sei bello... bla bla bla bla

L'ultima... una mattina mi stavo facendo la doccia ed era li a guardarmi...

Al che dopo 1 minuto che guardava non potevo dirle : 
>>> che cazzo hai da guardare vai a fare in culo... (dopo aver fatto sesso) 
e allora mi sono inventato la "mossa della faina" soprannominata da me !!!

Mi son messo a soffiarmi in naso nelle mani come fanno i ciclisti... al che è scappata in cucina....

:rotfl:


----------



## Vera (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Sindrome che io immancabilmente STRONCO a priori....
> 
> Odio frasi tipiche del tipo :
> 
> ...


Ahahahahah che bastardo. Roba da far calare la libido per decenni


----------



## Paolo78mi (30 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Ahahahahah che bastardo. Roba da far calare la libido per decenni


Non è terribilmente fantastico tutto ciò ????
Via sciò fuori dai maroni !!!
:up:


----------



## Bruja (4 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Non è terribilmente fantastico tutto ciò ????
> Via sciò fuori dai maroni !!!
> :up:


... e poi le gattemorte siamo noi donne  :carneval:


----------

